# Peperomia clusiifolia



## NickBoudin (Nov 3, 2007)

Anyone keep anything like this in the terrarium? I picked one up from home depot. I should be able to take cuttings and have them root for me like pothos do, correct?

What are some good tips for getting this plant growing good?


Thank you,
Nick


----------



## dart_king (Mar 2, 2008)

ummmm.....


----------



## dart_king (Mar 2, 2008)

there is no picture...it says "unauthorized access"


----------



## NickBoudin (Nov 3, 2007)

Sorry. I didnt realise I was "stealing bandwidth".


Anyway, anyone who knows about the plant, let me know!


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

This Peperomia tends to like to dry out from my experience. I have never tried it in a terrarium since it grows rather large and seems like it may rot easily. Is this the cultivar you have?

http://www.peperomia.net/photos/c_clusiifolia_Jely_2.jpg

I would take a tip cutting and rinse it really well and see how it does. It should root quickly.


----------



## NickBoudin (Nov 3, 2007)

Nope. This one has small round green leaves, I'll try to get a picture up later.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

If it's an EA plant then they never get the correct label on their plants. It's definitely not clusiifolia if it has small leaves.

You can see if it matches one of the pictures here. Scroll down to Peperomia

Hermann Engelmann Greenhouses Inc.


----------



## NickBoudin (Nov 3, 2007)

Didnt see it on there. I saw some close things, but wasnt sure if it was it. The pictures didnt maximize.










That's the actual plant.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I think this is the one they call Peperomia japonica or Isabella. If the leaves are just smaller than a dime and in whorles of 3 then it's what they call P japonica (pretty sure it's trifolia). If the leaves are half that size or less then it's what they call Isabella (actually hoffmannii).

Both plants do very well in terrariums. Take cuttings and lay them on the substrate or long fiber sphagnum. It roots easily. Rinse the cuttings well before using them.


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs (Nov 19, 2005)

You beat me to it Harry!
I think it's what the're calling the isabella also.
I have the same one.
Andy


----------



## NickBoudin (Nov 3, 2007)

How long do these take to root would you estimate? Say if I kept them at high humidity, on moist sphagnum moss with 96W CF lighting about 12 inches above them?


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Well if we are speaking of the plant you bought that was tagged clusifolia and is actually hoffmannii then I would expect it to root in a few weeks. If you have high humidity it will do fine without roots for some time so not to worry. If it looks limp then the humidity is too low.


----------

